# Nến thơm dã ngoại cho một buổi tối cắm trại lý tưởng



## chillnen (13/10/21)

*Nến thơm dã ngoại cho một buổi tối cắm trại lý tưởng*
Tại đây
Nếu bạn có dịp đi cắm trại qua đêm thì hãy nhớ mang theo một hũ nến thơm dã ngoại. Nó sẽ khiến không gian của bạn trở nên ấm áp và thú vị hơn rất nhiều. Với vô số lựa chọn về kiểu dáng và mùi hương, thật khó để bạn có thể tìm cho mình một chiếc nến thơm phù. Bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn làm việc đó. Không chỉ mang lại một mùi hương khiến bạn thật sự thích thú mà mùi hương đó còn giúp xua đuổi muỗi và côn trùng.





Nến Thơm Dã Ngoại
Nội dung [hide]

1 Lựa chọn mùi hương cho nến thơm dã ngoại
2 Trải nghiệm với nến thơm dã ngoại
3 Lưu ý khi dùng nến thơm
*Lựa chọn mùi hương cho nến thơm dã ngoại*
Bạn có thể lựa chọn một số loại nến thơm có các mùi hương sau đây để xua đuổi muỗi: sả, oải hương, bạc hà, cam và chanh. Những mùi hương mạnh mẽ đó sẽ lấn át lũ bọ và xua đuổi chúng bay đi. Ngoài ra, những mùi hương này còn có tác dụng che dấu mùi của con người. Muỗi không thể nào tìm thấy bạn một cách dễ dàng. Hãy mang theo những loại nến có những mùi hương này và bạn không còn bị phiến toái bởi lũ côn trùng nữa.
*Trải nghiệm với nến thơm dã ngoại*
Ánh sáng ấm áp đầy mời gọi của những ngọn nến khiến chúng trở thành lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho một buổi tối dã ngoại cắm trại. Nến sẽ mang lại hương thơm mùa hè tươi sáng hòa quyện cùng với ánh sáng nhẹ nhàng của ánh trăng. Hãy thử treo một vài chiếc đèn lồng trên cây gần khu vực cắm trại của bạn hoặc tạo một giàn nến xung quanh. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận được không gian ấm áp và lãng mạn dưới bầu trời đầy sao.
Bạn có thể trang bị thêm giá đựng tinh dầu sả để có thể nạp thêm cho mùi hương được giữ lâu hơn. Trang trí thêm một vài phụ kiện xinh xắn của nến thơm. Những thứ này giúp nến thơm giữ được lâu hơn, đẹp hơn và còn tiết kiệm chi phí cho những đêm dài ở bên ngoài.
*Lưu ý khi dùng nến thơm*
Như với tất cả các loại nến, hãy nhớ rằng một ngọn nến đang thắp sáng cũng chính là ngọn lửa đang cháy, và tiềm ẩn nguy cơ hỏa hoạn nếu không được giám sát cẩn thận. Không bao giờ để nến đang cháy mà không có người trông coi, kể cả đuốc. Không bao giờ đốt nến trên hoặc gần bất cứ thứ gì có thể bắt lửa. Và nhớ để nến xa tầm tay của trẻ em và vật nuôi. Chúc các bạn chill nến thật chill!
Tìm hiểu thêm: Tại đây


----------

